# Hycosy or hyfosy fears - my experience



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I've had a hyfosy this afternoon - which, I think, is very similar to hycosy but with foam rather than dye.

I was very worried beforehand about what the pain might be like etc so thought I'd just share my experience because it was much much better than I'd expected.

I took two ibuprofen an hour beforehand as suggested and emptied my bladder just before going in.  I'd had abdominal and internal ultrasounds before and a smear test so that all went fine as I'd experienced before.  I didn't feel the catheter going into my cervix and just an odd slight tugging sensation as it went in.  The next thing I knew, we were looking at the pictures of my tubes with the foam flowing through them.  I do remember thinking to myself, 'Oh, is that a bit of period pain?' but it was really very bearable.  Even though apparently my bladder was filling again quickly (apparently that happens if you'd had lots of coffee (no!) or are nervous (yes!)) and so was asked to put my fists under my bottom to raise things up.  All over very quickly.

So I found it to be a very bearable experience.  Probably helped by having met the lovely female consultant before, having a good friend there, and having clear tubes which meant no spasms or blockages to cause discomfort.  Afterwards I felt huge relief and slightly dizzy and spacey, though certainly not nausea like they say can happen - the out of it feeling could have been as much the relief and excitement of a good result as the physical testing.

xx


----------

